
Quantum Weirdness Once Again Shows We're Not Living in a Computer Simulation - rusk
https://www.sciencealert.com/quantum-complexity-rules-out-our-universe-as-a-computer-simulation
======
hanuman
I am amazed that this has not gotten more attention here, given the amount of
attention a story gets when <insert your favorite famous tech mogul here> says
we might be living in a simulation. We are not. This also argues against
simulations of the human brain, or possibly, most biological systems,
including even individual proteins. The complexity is simply far greater than
anyone can even begin to comprehend. Anyone who wrangles with real scientific
data learns this very quickly. The number of very intelligent people led
astray by this should serve as a caution to us all to dial down the near-
religious fervor with which we greet almost all of their pronouncements.

~~~
rusk
_Amen Brother_

